# Top swimming community fish?



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What would be a good top water fish for my 120 gallon? Preferably non jumpers as I don't have lids... I like hatchets but they are jumpers... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Danios? My zebra is always on top.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

in my tanks top dwellers are danios, gouramis, endlers, and balloon red eye tetras (favorites of the three)
none are jumpers so far lol


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

scissor tail rasbora in my tank are near the top, maybe 3/4 up there. my mollies spend alot of time near the top too.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Giant danios? What type of tank is it (soft water, hard water, biotope, mixed)?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 for giant danios. They are very active top water fish. They like a good current to swim in though. I also like white cloud minnows. The none feeder ones. They stay at the top in there group and develop nice coloring. You could do a large school of them. They are cheap too


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a dozen redeye tetra in there but they are more mid water. I have a lot of fish in the tank mostly tetras and cats. Check my tank journal. The giant danios are pretty cool, I'll check them out... Any idea on school size? I do have a good current from the ac110 and xp3 outlets both aimed across the top of the tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juliechow (Dec 22, 2012)

butterfly fish , they are at the top always


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to second juliechow here, african butterflys stay right at the top, they don't bother other fish and it's fun to feed them flies you catch around the house.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was thinking more of a school... African butterfly fish are not cheap...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My Harlequins seem to mostly school in the upper third of the tank


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> I have a dozen redeye tetra in there but they are more mid water. I have a lot of fish in the tank mostly tetras and cats. Check my tank journal. The giant danios are pretty cool, I'll check them out... Any idea on school size? I do have a good current from the ac110 and xp3 outlets both aimed across the top of the tank.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I had a school of 5 giant danios and they did well. They got too big for my tank so I had to get rid of them. My tank was a 25g. They were fun to watch eat. They are like little missiles smashing the water surface. They seemed to always swin in the current of my powerhead and canister filter. Sounds like you will have good movement for them. Rogers usually has them. Ive never read how to sex them but from what I saw the males are a longer looking. The females are rounder. Try to get a good mix if possible. More females than males would probably be better. Good luck with


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

White clouds are cool water fish. Not a good fit for a tropical tank but they do well with fancy goldfish.

I love giant danios, but unfortunately so do the indo dats that we are growing out in the 72g tank. Currently only 2 of the original danios are smart enough to stay off the datnoid's snack menu. We added 8 more danios a few months back and all were eaten within 2 minutes of hitting the water. And these are dats who had never been fed live food and always leave the clown loaches strictly alone. Go figure.  

As soon as the dats graduate to the larger tank, I'm adding more giant danios. Very nice looking and active top dwellers. They need swimming room and like current and plant cover.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

spotted tail tetra will occupy the mid-top range in your tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

It sounds like giant danios is what I will be looking for...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Killifish are always an option, whisker barbs, danios are always good.


----------

